
Ask HN: What is the state of ESB? - dmingod
Traditionally ESB is the centerpiece of an architecture. How relevant is it these  days. Do people still start grand projects to unite all systems and what are the tools and OS projects taking its place? Kafka is the &#x27;cool&#x27; thing to build stuff with.I assume people can get a lot of mileage with pub-sub and use grpc where they can. What mordern OS tools are filling a similar gap?
======
lobsterloga
As a huge proponent of all things ESB related, I can confidently say that ESB
is dead.

This is very unfortunate because I think we still need a way to do cross
service mediation, process orchestration, etc.

That said, you will not see any new deployments utilizing an ESB. The fact
that all open-source ESB projects are essentially abandon ware tells you all
you need to know.

~~~
dmingod
Yea, its sad cause you have this cool middleware that can do so many things
with the whole EIP theory and all the premade plugins.

What is eating this guys lunch really? and I think there is a void there
somewhere thats not nicely filled currently. Some pain points that are exposed
because of its demise. Thoughts?

